

Ask HN: Is there an API service to post JSON and have it formatted - nodesocket

Is there a service that exposes an API to send JSON strings, and they format it pretty like http://jsonlint.com and give you a public link?<p>Ex Request:<p>http://someservice.com/create -d 'json={"key":"value"}' -X POST<p>Ex Response:<p>{"url":"http://someservice.com/aEv3HcZ"}
======
byoung2
I wrote a PHP class that does this for both JSON and XML, but no public API
for it. Let me know if you want the code for it.

------
msahil
free or paid service? I dont know of any but i am in processes of making such
API. How soon do you want it?

~~~
nodesocket
Ha, we were thinking of pounding this out tonight because we need it. Do you
have anything done?

~~~
msahil
nothing yet, but looks like you need it too soon...how about a weeks time from
now. I guess it's not feasible for you

